# Speed Ladder from Leverage



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I think this is a new product ?? Has anyone either looked at these or tried them ?
What do you think other than $300 is alot ?


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

I am looking forward to a review on this. Someone must have these sticks.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

dont think it is sticks....think it is a ladder with telescoping design....might work well on public land .....where it would be smart not to leave out.....


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Last I heard it wasn't going to be available at stores until later in the summer or early fall.

I'm pretty intrested in this one.

Being made of Aluminum and with a great design idea, I don't think it is over priced.

A decent fixed stand and aluminum sticks will set you back about the same.


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

looks like a great design for all their stands etc. but if they are not going to get them out until the fall they are going to lose alot of business, I know by then Im done setting stands and just thinking about hunting. the ladder looks great but you can only get 14` up a tree and unless its a pretty thick tree your going to stick out....


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

These stands/ladder can now be purchased on line... The sticks are not yet available...


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

just ordered one from Cabelas....used my points so it was not so much $


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

38 lbs is a load to lug through the woods. API used to make (maybe still do) a telescoping style stand called the packmaster. The concept is nice but they had some design flaws. I do not remember the exact weight, but it was a chore to transport in/out by foot.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I need to stop eating fast food & drinking pop...drop 38 pounds so it's a wash....


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

This could work really well for those metro bowhunts.

I see Cabela's has some of their stuff, but some of it is on backorder.

I might have to stop by the Roger's store and try to see one up close.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

get to pick up my ladder from cabelas tomorrow  my wife will be soooooooo happy......hope she never finds out how much it was ..LOL......& I was just kidding about her being so happy she says I spend too much $ on hunting..I always tell her I could spend it on worse stuff...but I dont use the word stuff.LOL


----------



## jlye2609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Any more info on this stand?


----------



## tuscarawas (Jan 1, 2009)

just got mine sat. seems way to big and heavy to tote around in the woods for any length of time . taking back to cabelas don't see me useing it , only 14ft to seat. if anyone wants one i;ll sell mine.


----------

